# vented bracket cover



## sostrow28 (Mar 11, 2008)

I am looking for a vented bracket cover that can help hot air escape between two graphics cards. Does anyone know a place that sells them.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

The Antec 900 comes with them. Might try the spare parts page on their website.


----------

